# Roberto Luongo's (Alesio) ADA Style Stand



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Finally found time to get at this. Just some fine tuning and a dark stain on the oak plywood and it will be sharp as a whistle 

Blue colour from the 10,000K power compact fixture I hung in the shop :lol:

Picture of finished product coming soon.

BTW. All assembled with screws, not a drop of glue. Well, may be for the wood plugs to cap some screws  Could be easily disassembled for moving.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good Gordon, looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks great Gordon. I really like the clean lines. I too am looking forward to the finished product.

Cheers


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely take pics when you're done, I'm interested in seeing how it stains and turns out.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Oak is a very easy material to stain. I live the grain pattern as well.

Has been using it for 20 years for various pieces. Never have any issue.

Birch apparently is trickier but could done.

I never tried the dark walnut colour though.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

im confused! what does this have to do with luongo


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well, after we lost the big game, he decided he needs to relax by taking up the hobby 

Haha. JK, Luongo is just Alesio's forum name. One day, I may just get to be friend with the real Luongo


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Take a Vote on Colour*

Well, the final choice of course belong to Alesio.

Original was to be painted black on birch plywood but decide to give Alesio an upgrade to oak plywood. IMO, black is not doing justice to the oak grain.

The colour samples are left to right: (a) Tradition Cherry; (b) Dark Walnut, (c) Cabernet.

The colour should develop more depth once the varnish on like the Bombay Mohagony colour on my breeding station stand in 2nd pic (the far left is just unfinished oak plywood for reference).

For ADA, I personally prefer (a) or (b) depends on the scaping of course.

Just interested in what people think.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the Dark Walnut myself


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey John:

Wait till you see pictures of your old dinner table turn the top of my work bench and refinished dark walnut


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Another Sm ADA stand*

While I am at this. Thought I would post a simple stand I built for my neighbour


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

First coat of stain done. Going to put on a second coat shortly and ready for varnish tomorrow.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Gordon! I love that color. Also lookin' forward to seeing what ya did with that table, bet it looks great too


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Have to wait  Garage too cold for stain to cure. Have to hook up the heater tonight


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol definitely chilly right now, guess it's supposed to be crappy all weekend so you definitely better get some heat going


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gordon,

Some great craftsmanship,you do this line of work in the past? Or just pick it for passing the time? Regardless, the last few stands you did for a few members here looked fantastic!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Civil engineer by training and been in various construction for over 20 years. High rise, wood frame, Canada Line, etc. Building house and renovated for a few year as well.

Just a pass time  and something to do to play with my toys. Not sure if I have etime for this once I get back to work from my mental break 

Just going out to put on the 3rd coat of varnish, give it some wet sanding tomorrow and all done!

Onto the next one which is a contemporary style I have not done before - the weight transfer is the fun part. Member is very accommodating of my ideas  Picture coming soon. It will be a surprise to myself as well.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Here's what it looks like after 3 coat of varnish - semi-gloss. A bit of wet sanding would flatten the shin a bit.

And John: Attached is the new life of your old dinner room table. 1 coat of varnish and 4 or 5 more to go 

Steel stand was what I was trying to sell for fish room  My 150g tubular stand soon to be if no taker


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I like the tradition cherry, very rich looking on the oak grain I think.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Laurie. Alesio is Dark Walnut. Cherry (Cabernet) is coming up next week.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those are some great looking stands. Nice project Gordon!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice craftsmanship Gordon!


----------

